# Main Cubes Thread



## Clayy9 (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is to compile a list of cubers' main cubes. To be added to the list, just PM me or post on this thread (preferred). Remember, it's your responsibility to contact me to update this list, since I have no idea if/when you change your main cube for a puzzle.

Cubers in database: 42

L: Lubix | M: Modded



Spoiler: Cube List Form (optional)





```
[noparse][B]2x2:[/B] 
[B]3x3:[/B] 
[B]3x3 OH:[/B] 
[B]3x3 BLD:[/B] 
[B]4x4:[/B] 
[B]5x5:[/B] 
[B]6x6:[/B] 
[B]7x7:[/B] 
[B]8x8:[/B] 
[B]Pyraminx:[/B] 
[B]Megaminx:[/B] 
[B]Square-1:[/B] 
[B]Magic:[/B] 
[B]Master Magic:[/B] 
[B]Clock:[/B]
[/noparse]
```






Spoiler: 2x2 main cubes



Type C WitTwo (23): alesimo01, AndersB, ben1996123, brandbest1, cuberkid10, DYGH.Tjen, emolover, Godmil, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Iggy, iShadows, JonnyWhoopes, MrRubiksUFO, NewtonT0403, o2gulo, onlyleftname, ottozing, pdilla, Petezorzz, Sillas, theZcuber, ThomasJE (L)
Lanlan (9): aaronb, antoineccantin, Clayy9, Jaycee, MadeToReply, Muesli, Olji, Specs112, The Bloody Talon
V-Cube 2 (3): Daryl, Kyooberist, rubiksarlen
Ghosthand (2): insane569, TheMachanga
Shengshou (2): Czery, TheNextFeliks
Eastsheen (1): Sahid Velji
Maru (1): Alcuber





Spoiler: 3x3 main cubes



Dayan Zhanchi (28): aaronb, AndersB, aznanimedude, ben1996123, cuberkid10, Daryl, emolover (L), Godmil, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing (L), Iggy, insane569, iShadows, Jaycee, JonnyWhoopes (M), Kyooberist, Muesli, Olji, onlyleftname, ottozing, pdilla, Petezorzz, Sahid Velji, Sillas, Specs112 (L), TheMachanga, TheNextFeliks, ThomasJE
Dayan Guhong V1 (5): antoineccantin, Czery, DYGH.Tjen, MrRubiksUFO (M), rubiksarlen
Dayan Guhong V2 (3): Alcuber, alesimo01 (M), o2gulo
Dayan Lingyun V2 (2): NewtonT0403, The Bloody Talon
Dayan Lingyun V1 (1): MadeToReply
Dayan Lunhui (1): Clayy9
Lubix Fusion (1): brandbest1 (L)





Spoiler: 3x3 OH main cubes



Dayan Zhanchi (8): aaronb, antoineccantin, HelpCube, insane569, Jaycee, JonnyWhoopes (M), Petezorzz, Sahid Velji
Dayan Lingyun V1 (3): emolover (L), iEnjoyCubing, Sillas
ShengEn Type F-II (3): iShadows, onlyleftname, pdilla
Dayan Guhong V1 (2): AndersB, Olji
Dayan Lingyun V2 (2): NewtonT0403, theZcuber
Mini Diansheng (2): cuberkid10, Kyooberist
Dayan Guhong V2 (1): Alcuber
Dayan Zhanchi 55mm (1): Iggy





Spoiler: 3x3 BLD main cubes



Dayan Guhong V1 (1): antoineccantin
Dayan Zhanchi (1): theZcuber
Rubik's DIY (1): insane569
Type AV-f (1): JonnyWhoopes





Spoiler: 4x4 main cubes



Shengshou (28): aaronb, Alcuber, alesimo01, AndersB, antoineccantin, aznanimedude, ben1996123, cuberkid10, Czery, emolover, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Iggy, iShadows, Jaycee, JonnyWhoopes, Kyooberist, MrRubiksUFO, Muesli, NewtonT0403, Olji, onlyleftname, ottozing, Petezorzz, rubiksarlen, The Bloody Talon, TheMachanga, theZcuber
Dayan+MF8 (7): Daryl, DYGH.Tjen, insane569, MadeToReply, pdilla, Sillas, Specs112
X-Cube 4 (2): Clayy9, Godmil
Lanlan (1): TheNextFeliks
Maru (1): brandbest1





Spoiler: 5x5 main cubes



Shengshou (22): aaronb, Alcuber, AndersB, antoineccantin (M), aznanimedude, ben1996123, brandbest1, DYGH.Tjen, emolover, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Iggy, iShadows, JonnyWhoopes, MrRubiksUFO (M), NewtonT0403, ottozing, pdilla, Petezorzz, Sillas, The Bloody Talon, theZcuber
V-Cube 5 (8): Daryl, Godmil, MadeToReply, Muesli, onlyleftname, rubiksarlen, Specs112, TheMachanga
Ghosthand (3): Clayy9, cuberkid10, Olji
Rubik's (1): Czery (M)





Spoiler: 6x6 main cubes



Shengshou (18): antoineccantin, AndersB, ben1996123, brandbest1, cuberkid10, emolover, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Iggy, iShadows, JonnyWhoopes, MadeToReply, MrRubiksUFO, Muesli, ottozing, Sillas, The Bloody Talon, theZcuber
V-Cube 6 (4): Czery, Daryl, Specs112, TheMachanga





Spoiler: 7x7 main cubes



V-Cube 7 (16): AndersB, brandbest1, Czery, Daryl, emolover, Godmil, JonnyWhoopes, MadeToReply, MrRubiksUFO, Muesli, Olji, ottozing, Sillas, Specs112, TheMachanga, theZcuber
Shengshou (2): ben1996123, Iggy
YJ (2): antoineccantin, iEnjoyCubing





Spoiler: 8x8 main cubes



Shengshou (5): ben1996123, emolover, iEnjoyCubing, Sillas, theZcuber





Spoiler: Pyraminx main puzzles



QJ (22): aaronb, AndersB, antoineccantin, brandbest1, cuberkid10, Czery, DYGH.Tjen, emolover, Godmil, iEnjoyCubing, iShadows, MrRubiksUFO, Muesli, Olji, onlyleftname, Petezorzz, Sahid Velji, Sillas, Specs112, TheMachanga, TheNextFeliks, theZcuber
Shengshou (4): ben1996123, Iggy, JonnyWhoopes, o2gulo
Mefferts (3): Alcuber, Daryl, NewtonT0403





Spoiler: Megaminx main puzzles



MF8 (15): aaronb, cuberkid10, Daryl, DYGH.Tjen, emolover, Godmil, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Iggy, iShadows, MadeToReply, onlyleftname, Sillas, Specs112, theZcuber
QJ (7): AndersB, antoineccantin, brandbest1, Clayy9, Czery, Muesli, The Bloody Talon
Dayan (2): ben1996123, o2gulo
Mefferts (2): TheMachanga, MrRubiksUFO





Spoiler: Square-1 main puzzles



MF8 (18): AndersB, ben1996123, brandbest1, Clayy9, Czery, Daryl, DYGH.Tjen, emolover, Godmil, iEnjoyCubing, iShadows, MadeToReply, MrRubiksUFO, Muesli, onlyleftname, Sillas, TheMachanga, theZcuber
Cubetwist (2): Olji, Specs112





Spoiler: Magic main puzzles



Ghosthand (5): Czery, iEnjoyCubing, iShadows, onlyleftname, Sahid Velji
LingAo (5): brandbest1, emolover, Iggy, Olji, theZcuber
Rubik's (4): AndersB, ben1996123, Godmil, HelpCube
Cubetwist (3): antoineccantin, Clayy9, Sillas
Alpha (1): o2gulo
Diansheng (1): Daryl





Spoiler: Master Magic main puzzles



LingAo (6): antoineccantin, brandbest1, HelpCube, iEnjoyCubing, Olji, theZcuber
Ghosthand (3): AndersB, Czery, onlyleftname
Cubetwist (2): Godmil, Iggy





Spoiler: Clock main puzzles



Cubetwist (4): antoineccantin, brandbest1, Olji, TheMachanga
MOA (2): emolover, Godmil
Rubik's (2): ben1996123, iEnjoyCubing


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Type C
3x3: Lubix Zhanchi
4x4: Shenshou
5x5: Shenshou
6x6: Shenshou
7x7: V-cube
8x8: Shenshou
Pyra: QJ
Mega: Mf8
Square-1: Mf8 V1
Magic: Lingao
OH: Linyun
WF: Rubik's


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen this thread done two other times, but since I can't find them...

2x2: Ghosthand
3x3: Zanchi
4x4: SS v3
5x5: V cube
6x6: V cube
7x7: V cube 
Pyra: QJ
Mega: New mefferts w/ cubesmith tiles
Square 1: Mf8 v2
Clock: Cubetwist


----------



## cubernya (Jan 23, 2012)

1x1: Homemade
2x2: WitTwo (Type C)
3x3: Custom made (it's beast)
4x4: ShengShou VIII
5x5: ShengShou
6x6: ShengShou
7x7: V-Cube
8x8: ShengShou
9x9: Yuxin
11x11: Yuxin

OH: LingYun v2
BLD: Stickerless ZhanChi
FM: Stickerless ZhanChi, ZhanChi, LingYun 2 (not that it really matters )

Pyraminx: QJ w/o ball bearings
Skewb: LanLan w/o ball bearings
Magic: LingAo
MMagic: LingAo
Megaminx: Mf8 (not sure on version, I think V1 though)
Square-1: Mf8 v2


----------



## aaronb (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
3x3 OH: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou V3
5x5: Shengshou
Megaminx: Mf8 V2
Pyraminx: QJ


----------



## pdilla (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Dayan + mf8
5x5: ShengShou
3OH: FII


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2-wit two
3x3-zhanchi
4x4-shenshou
5x5-shenshou (i might switch to a mini yj as im getting one for my birthday)
6x6-shenshou
7x7-v cube


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Wittwo
3x3: Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou v3
5x5: Shengshou
Pyra: QJ
3x3 OH: Zhanchi


----------



## insane569 (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Ghost Hand
3x3: Zhanchi
3x3 OH: Zhanchi
4x4: Dayan+MF8
EDIT: Rubiks DIY for 3x3 BLD


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: Zhanchi
OH: Zhanchi
4x4: SS V3
5x5: SS
6x6: SS
Clock: Some KO
Magic: Rubik's
Master Magic: Lingao
Megaminx: Mf8 v2


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Wittwo
3x3: Guhong (Lubix Fusion)
4x4: Maru
5x5: Shengshou
6x6: Shengshou (a really crappy one)
7x7: V-Cube
Clock: Cubetwist
Pyraminx: QJ (a really crappy one)
Magic: Lingao
Master Magic: Lingao
Megaminx: QJ V1
Square-1: MF8 V2


----------



## AndersB (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2: Wittwo
3x3: Zhanchi
OH/feet: Guhong v1
4x4: Shengshou v3
5x5: Shengshou 
6x6: Shengshou
7x7: V-cube
Magic: Rubik's
Mastermagic: Ghosthand
Megaminx: Qj f2f
Pyraminx: Qj
Square-1: Mf8 v1

EDIT: For megaminx i meant to say QJ v2...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, the data has been transferred to the website.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 24, 2012)

Nothing is under BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: Guhong w/ torps
3x3 OH: LOL tension Zhanchi
3x3 BLD: Same as 2H
3x3 Feet: FII
4x4: Shengshou v3
5x5: Modded Shengshou
6x6: Shengshou
7x7: YJ (it sucks)
Megaminx: QJ v2
Pyraminx: QJ
Clock: Cubetwist
Magic: Cubetwist
Master Magic: Lingao


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

Oops. I ment to type lubix Linyun. Also clock is MOA


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou VIII
5x5: Shengshou
6x6: Shengshou
7x7: YJ
8x8: Shengshou
Clock: Rubik's
OH: Lingyun
Pyraminx: QJ
Magic: Ghost Hand
Master Magic: Lingao
Skewb: LanLan
Megaminx: Mf8 v2
Square-1: Mf8 v1


----------



## iShadows (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo (Type C)
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: ShengShou V3
5x5: ShengShou
6x6: ShengShou
Pyraminx: QJ
Megaminx: Mf8
Square-1: Mf8 V2
Magic: GhostHand
OH: ShengEn F2


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: Type C
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou
5x5: V-Cube
6x6: N/A
7x7: N/A
8x8: N/A
Pyra: QJ
Mega: Mf8 v2
Square-1: Mf8 v2
Magic: Ghosthand
OH: FII
MMagic: Ghosthand


----------



## Czery (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: ShengShou
3x3: Guhong
4x4: Shengshou v3
5x5: Rubik's (modded)
6x6: V-Cube
7x7: V-cube
Magic: Ghosthand
Mastermagic: Ghosthand
Megaminx: QJ v1
Pyraminx: QJ
Square-1: Mf8 v2 FTW


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 24, 2012)

LanLan for 2x2
Zhanchi for 3x3 stuff
SSv3 for 4x4


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: Lubix Zhanchi
4x4: Dayan+MF8
5x5: V
6x6: V
7x7: V
Pyra: QJ
Mega: MF8
SQ1: Cubetwist


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: Ultimate Lubix WitTwo
3x3: Dayan ZhanChi


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: Type C Wit Two
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Dayan+MF8
5x5: Shenshou
6x6: Shenshou
7x7: V-cube
8x8: Shenshou
Pyra: QJ
Mega: Mf8
Square-1: Mf8
Magic: Cubetwist (hardcover edition)
OH: Linyun
WF: Dy(a) C4U


----------



## Olji (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: Zhanchi
3x3 OH: Guhong
4x4: SS v1
5x5: GH
7x7: V-cube
Sq-1: Cubetwist
Pyra: QJ
Mega: PVC (lol)
Clock: Cubetwist
Magic: Lingao
Master magic: Lingao

Mega is in dire need of upgrade, 4x4 is considered too.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: Wittwo
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou V3
5x5: Ghosthand
6x6: Shengshou
Pyraminx: QJ
Megaminx: MF8 V1
Magic: Ghosthand
OH: Mini Diansheng


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - DaYan LingYun
4x4 - DaYan + Mf8
5x5 - V5
6x6 - ShenShou
7x7 - V7
Mega - Mf8
Sq-1 - Mf8


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 26, 2012)

2: Lanlan
3: Lingyun v2
4: SS v3
5: SS
6: SS
megaminx: QJ ver.1


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 26, 2012)

I notice people who have many many cubes like to post here 
cubes I'm using:
2x2: WitTwo Type C
3x3: DaYan GuHong
4x4: DaYan+mf8 *v1* P, not the sexy red one)
5x5: ShengShou (I dont 5x5 tho)
Pyraminx: QJ (I dont pyra lol)
SQ-1: MF8 v1 (dont sq-1)
Megaminx: MF8

Lol, I generally don't cube that much nowadays anyway.


----------



## NewtonT0403 (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2-type c
3x3-lingyun v2 
3x3 Oh-lingyun v2
4x4-shengshou
5x5-shengshou
Pyraminx-mefferts


----------



## Godmil (Jan 26, 2012)

2. WitTwo
3. ZhanChi
4. X-Cube
5. V-Cube
7. V-cube
Magic. Rubik's
M. Magic. CubeTwist
Megaminx. Mf8 V2
Pyraminx. QJ
Sqr1. Mf8 V1
Clock. MOA


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2: V-cube 2b (pillowed), LanLan in comps.
3x3: Guhong
4x4: SS V3
5x5: V5 (stuck with that crap) gonna get a SS soon

all the rest of my puzzles are storebought.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2 : V-cube flat
3x3 : Zanchi
4x4 : Dayan+MF8
5x5 : Vcube
6x6 : Vcube
7x7 : Vcube

square-1 : MF8 v1
pyraminx : meffert
megaminx : MF8 v2

Magic : Diansheng
MMagic : dunno (I guess its chinese brand)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
4x4: Mefferts
5x5: V Cube
6x6: V Cube
7x7: V Cube
8x8: Don't have one
Magic: Roobrix's
MMagic: Don't have one
Megaminx: Mefferts
Pyraminx: Mefferts 1
Sq1: MF8
Clock: Roobrix's

I ordered a new 2x2 4x4 and 5x5 (I think) at the start of November from Puzzle Addictions, but never got them.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 26, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Megaminx: Qj f2f


Oops, typo from my mobile phone, meant to say Qj v2


----------



## Muesli (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2 - LanLan (modded, sort of)
3x3 - Dayan Zhanchi
4x4 - Shenshou 4x4 V3
5x5 - V cube
6x6 - Shenshou (sort of, it's brand new and crap at the moment)
7x7 - V cube
Mega - Qj V2
Pyra - Qj (I think). Modded so it has springs
Sq-1 - MF8


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 28, 2012)

2x2- Wittwo 
3x3- Dayan Guhong (modded myself, lubix-lubed, beast )
4x4- Shengshou V3
5x5- modded Shengshou
6x6- Shengshou
7x7- V-Cube (sucks)
Megaminx- modded Mefferts
Pyraminx- still QJ -.-
Square 1- mf8 V2


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2012)

_Thread Revival_

If you want to be added to the list, just post here or PM me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 22, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2: Lanlan
> 3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
> 4x4: Mefferts
> 5x5: V Cube
> ...



updáeted:

2x2: wittwo v1
3x3: zhanchi 57mm
4-8: shengshou
megaminx: dayan
pyraminx: shengshou
sq1: mf8
clock: rubiks


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 22, 2012)

3x3 : switch between guhong v1 and a zhanchi
4x4 : SS
5x5 SS
Pyraminx : some random storebought (i don't even solve it that much tbh else i'd invest in a better one :<)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: Zhanchi Silk (Phil Yu mod)
4-6: SS
7: Vcube
Pyra: SS
3BLD: AV-f
3OH: OH Zhanchi (Phil Yu mod)


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 22, 2012)

2x2: v cube
3x3 57 mm dayan zhanchi
4x4: shengshou
OH: mini diansheng


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2012)

2x2: Wittwo v1
3x3: Zhanchi/Guhong v2
4x4: Shengshou
5x5: Shengshou
6x6: Shengshou
7x7: Shengshou
Pyraminx: Shengshou
Megaminx: mf8
OH: 55mm Zhanchi
Clock: Some random chinese brand
Magic: Lingao
Master Magic: Cubetwist

Yes, I love Shengshou.


----------



## alesimo01 (Nov 25, 2012)

2x2 Type C
3x3 Dayan Guhong G2 (lubed and modded)
4x4 Shengshou G4


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 25, 2012)

2x2 = WitTwo (but it's destroyed now :<)
3x3= GuHong V2
Pyraminx=ShengShou
Magic=GuoJia
Megaminx = DaYan


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 25, 2012)

2x2: Shengshou 
3x3: Zhanchi
4x4: Lanlan
Pyraminx: QJ
Want to get Shengshou 4x4 and pyraminx and Wittwo


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 30, 2012)

2x2: Maru (Wittwo died :3)
3x3: Guhong V2
OH: Guhong V2
4x4: Shengshou
5x5: Shengshou
Pyraminx: Mefferts Speed/Shengshou

That's all I really speedcube...


----------

